# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  "الاخاء" تدعو الحكومة لتجميد معاهدة وادي عربه وطرد السفير الاسرائيلي

## ادارة المنتدى

يستكمل مجلس النواب في جلسته المسائية اليوم مناقشة مشروع قانون الجامعات الاردنية لسنة 2009 بعد ان شرع بمناقشته في جلسته مساء امس واقر فيها 12 مادة من مواد القانون البالغة 39 مادة.  واقر المجلس تعديلات لجنة التربية النيابية على عدد من مواد القانون كان من ابرزها رفع عدد اعضاء مجلس امناء الجامعات الرمية ليصبح 13 عضوا , وفي الجامعات الخاصة اصبح 15 عضوا, كما اقر المجلس بالاغلبية ان يكون التجديد لرئيس الجامعة الرسمية لمرة واحدة فقط.  وتأتي جلسة المجلس مساء اليوم الاثنين لتكون استكمالا لجلسة الامس بهدف الاسراع بانجاز جدول اعمال الجلسة الرابعة التي ادرج عليها الى جانب قانون الجامعات مشروع قانون التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي, وقانون ضريبة الدخل لسنة 2009 المرجح ان يكون اخر القوانين التي سيناقشها المجلس في دورته الاستثنائية الحالية المتوقع لها ان تنتهي في الاسبوع الاول من شهر اب المقبل.  وكان المجلس استهل جلسته بسماح رئيس المجلس للنائب يوسف القرنة تلاوة بيان باسم كتلته"الاخاء" طالبت فيه الحكمة عن طريق رئيس المجلس "باستدعاء السفير الاردني في الكيان الصهيوني وطرد سفيرهم من الاردن وتجميد معاهدة وادي عربة".  وطالبت كتلة الاخاء في بيانها من الحكومة "للسير بكافة الاجراءات السياسية والدبلوماسية مع الدول الكبرى لتوضيح الموقف الاردني وكذلك الشكوى الى مجلس الامن على الكيان الصهيوني تجاه التطاول على الاردن وتعريض امنه للخطر".  واعلنت الكتلة استنكارها وشجبها للتصريحات" الصهيونية المتزايدة التي لا يزال الكيان الصهيوني يمارس اساءاته المتتالية للدولة الاردنية ورموزها والتشكيك بسيادتها واخرها ما جاء على لسان رئيس الكنيست في الكيان الصهيوني انه يعتبر الاردن ايضا ارضا اسرائيلية".0

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

